
How to deal with boss fondling his phone while “sorry, I am listening” to you? - Trias11
Typical scenario:<p>You have 1-on-1 with your boss, proudly presenting results of your work or having close conversation with decision makers - and see your audience clearly ignorant and passionately engaged in jerking their mobile devices.<p>And i&#x27;m not talking about you giving boring one-to-many talk at a conference or trying to get attention at a crowded meeting with many irrelevant personalities.<p>I am talking about behavior of your superiors where they <i>asked</i> (and invested) in a first place for you to deliver&#x2F;explain&#x2F;present&#x2F;convince something in a closed, interactive way where their attention is a key to achive the intended goal of an interaction.<p>Any interesting ways to deal with quiet disrespect and ignorant behavior from someone who is not used to be scolded for ignorant behavior?
======
mickduprez
Stop talking and wait for them to look at you as to say "why did you stop".
Then respectfully say "I see that you must be busy, if you like we can do this
another time".

The trick is not to come across as condescending and that what you have to say
is more important to them than what they are doing on their phone.

------
nwrk
Shit in - Shit out

Can you put ego off your thinking and focus on salary or material benefits of
not being praised/pampered ?

With respect.

~~~
Trias11
Totally agree on enjoying material benefits.

Do you enjoy communicating with person who is fondling his phone while you're
speaking to him/her?

